

Larry Page on TED - danishshaik
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/19/larry-pages-wish-to-make-all-health-data-public-has-big-benefits-and-big-risks/?utm_campaign=fb&ncid=fb

======
dalek2point3
+1 for the basic idea that we need to find a way to share medical information.
surely we can write some algorithms that preserve privacy while still keeping
the data useful? the costs of not sharing data are quite bit. One research
paper
([http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1080262](http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1080262))
finds that electronic medical records sharing _within_ hospitals (not to
researchers or innovators mind you) means about 16 fewer infant deaths for
every 100k births.

